# Kyosho Vintage Landjump or Vanning



## hdcchrome (Feb 26, 2002)

Anyone have one?


----------



## eduffort (Feb 8, 2005)

*Landjump*

Yes if you want i give you pictures .I sell it.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hdcchrome said:


> Anyone have one?


i dont have one.. but i have a picture..


----------



## tonyjpevans (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi eduffort!

Is the landjump still for sale? How much do want for it?

Tony
[email protected]


----------

